# Artic Monkeys



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok so I have heard of them but not really listened that much other than very, very ocassionally on the radio/TV. What is all the fuss and hype about? I have been watching them at Glastonbury (BBC 1) what a load of repetative shite the songs all blend into one.

Am I the only one who doesn't get them?


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Nope, i'm with you on that one.
Load of piss if you ask me. But then i also think Oasis are a couple of saved car theives. Apparently most of the 'younger' guys at work worship them... each to their own i guess.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont forget the toss pots that sing ruby ruby ruby ruby.

kaiserchiefs i live in hope every day they will split :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Watched it too, sounded pretty tight musically apart from the fact they defo had a second drummer behind the scenes, but all in all they sounded professional- but the music as said is bilge - wanna be Oasis - which shouldn't be anything to aspire to musically - cos they're pretty poor IMHO. Oh and LOL @ the bass player in his Kagoul.

Turned over and watched Iggy on Johnothan Ross, now that was funny :lol:


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Gotta go along with you on that too Toshiba.
Ive got one clown on my section thinks he can sing just as shite as the Kaisers (& he can!) and a chinese lad that insists on whistling oasis nonsense, and we all know that people of Chinese origin can whistle/sing on a par with how well they can tolerate alcohol :?


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, saw Iggy too. WTF was he doing to that poor guy in the audience.. bizarre or what?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you lot sit on Eastbourne front in August in beige coats?


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

:lol: Never been to Eatbourne personally.Not old enough, but i can see your point. Guess we do sound like a bunch of dads eh? :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> Do you lot sit on Eastbourne front in August in beige coats?


Yeah baby and I still have my original legwarmers and the giant white furry boot that you put both feet into.

Not really. I like a range of music and pretty open to variety I just can't get my head around the hype with this lot. As Midge Ure would say "It means nothing to me"


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Duncdude said:


> :lol: Never been to Eatbourne personally.Not old enough, but i can see your point. Guess we do sound like a bunch of dads eh? :lol:


Well Im 37 and a Dad twice over m8. I travel a lot so you find your taste spreads, u need variety in the car. I think the Arctics write some of the best lyrics Ive heard in years but my MP3 DVDs for the car include everything from a large Stones and Hendrix collection to 50 Cent and Dr Hook.

Dr Hooks 'Millionaire' never fails to bring a smile to my face. :lol:

As for lyrics, an entire song about a cab ride home after a night ont he piss, class.....

Ask if we can have six in
If not we'll have to have two
Well you're coming up at our end aren't you
So I'll get one with you
Oh, won't he let us have six in
Especially not with the food
He could have just told us no though
He didn't have to be rude

You see her with the green dress?
She talked to me at the bar
How come it's already two pound fifty?
We've only gone about a yard
Didn't you see she were gorgeous
She were beyond belief
But this lad at the side drinking a Smirnoff Ice
Came and paid for her Tropical Reef

But I'm sitting going backwards
And I didn't want to leave
I said it's Shire Green mate
Via Hillsborough please

Well how funny were that sketch earlier
Up at that taxi rank
Oh no you woulda missed it,
I think it were when you went to the bank
These two lads, squaring up, proper shouting
About who was next in the queue
The kind of thing that would seem so silly
But not when they've both had a few

Well calm down, temper, temper
You shouldn't get so annoyed
You're acting like a silly little boy
And they wanted to be men
And do some fighting in the street
(They said) no surrender
No chance of retreat

And so why are we in the taxi?
'Cause I didn't want to leave
I said it's Shire Green mate
Via Hillsborough please

Drunken plots hatched to jump it, ask around are ya sure?
Went for it but the red light was showing
And the red light indicates doors are secured


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Well i am a right old duffer then at 40, but i just remember when i used to watch top of the pops & my dear old pa would come in (bless him) & remark at what rubbish we young uns listen to nowadays. Just knew i would end up like him.
But - Dr Hook... really? i remember my mum being big on them in the seventies, sexy eyes ha ha!
Actually i have a very varied taste too & couldnt poss nail any one particular favourite genre, its just that the monkeys are prob one of my least. Big fan of Feeder tho. Redeemed?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Well I for one think they are very good. THe drummer is the best I have heard and the lyrics are very true of nights out in Sheffield (or other cities for that matter). They're a bit noise heavy, but I'm sure they'll calm it down when older. Much better than the Kaiser Chiefs.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The Arctic Monkeys are brilliant. You may not like them, but you've surely got to admire them.

Canny northern monkeys singing songs they like to sing about everyday things that most people can relate to. Which, is rather rare.

Oh, and their first album was the fastest selling debut of all time.

They played it pretty cool. Gave their music away via downloads in the early days.

And they're only about 20 aren't they?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

As a long time fan of the band, and seeing them from the early days (saw them at Birdwell Working Mens Club in Barnsley 2 years ago) to what they are now and I have to say they've been fantastic.

Proud that a band from my city re-ignited the indie type music scene (me being an old baggy manc music lover) and for me no band since the Stone Roses have had as much of an impact and I include Oasis there, although I'm probably being bias.

Not everyone likes them but what they've achieved in the last 2 years is mind blowing. Good on them and long may it continue (for the record I'm an oldish one at 35!)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I thought they were OK on TV (tho not as god as Iggy on JR). Compared to the turgid self, indulgent and very untight Kasabian, the northern Monkeys looked sharp and together.

Mind you I find the White Stripes over rated and highly pedestrian.

Each to his own.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

R70 TTC said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Do you lot sit on Eastbourne front in August in beige coats?
> ...


You've quoted Midge Ure.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

They seem more genuine and honest than most current bands, eg: The Kaiser Cheifs who claim to be indie rock but are anything but. One nicked Stooges riff is all they have (Predict a riot intro), btw great to see Iggy showing them how it should be done too, great showmanship! 8)

But Arctic Monkeys are just the Wedding Present in disguise, nothing radically new, although to the current generation who have had Radiohead, Keane and Coldplay shoved down them I can see the impact they have made now.


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

i think both the arctic monkeys and oasis are very good in my opinion theres loads of worse groups out there


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Tell me I'm not the only one who likes Showaddywaddy. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vagman said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one who likes Showaddywaddy. :roll:


You're not the only one

The bus driver on our school trip to London in 1976 was quite partial to them I seem to recall :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

chappers51 said:


> i think both the arctic monkeys and oasis are very good in my opinion theres an loads worse out there


Can we have that in English, rather than a loose translation from Welsh? :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Alex's Lyrics are some of the best I've heard. Musically, they have some growing up to do... just like their teenage attitude 

Providing they keep it together as a band, they can ONLY get better/improve. 8)

Oh and who mentioned Radiohead? I have seen more bands live than I care to remember... and the ONLY band I have ever walked out on is Radiohead. If I remember correctly... I think I said "This is the biggest load of Â£$%Â£^ ^$Â£Â£^& wank I have EVER heard." :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bands like Artic Monkeys you only ever make one LP, then implode in drug/alcohol mess. That way they can become legends and not make the same LP over and over again 3 times then run out of ideas/split which is my prediction for them.

I foresee an Arctic Monkeys Thrash Folk offshoot.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

sonicmonkey said:


> R70 TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


*sonicmonkey wrote:*


> You've quoted Midge Ure.


*R70 TTC wrote:*


> As Midge Ure would say "It means nothing to me"


Er..........yes


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

garyc said:


> Bands like Artic Monkeys you only ever make one LP, then implode in drug/alcohol mess. That way they can become legends and not make the same LP over and over again 3 times then run out of ideas/split which is my prediction for them.
> 
> I foresee an Arctic Monkeys Thrash Folk offshoot.


They've already released 2 albums, and have changed line ups once.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

R70 TTC said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > R70 TTC said:
> ...


A Midge Ure quote in a thread about musical integrity. mmmm....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Bands like Artic Monkeys you only ever make one LP, then implode in drug/alcohol mess. That way they can become legends and not make the same LP over and over again 3 times then run out of ideas/split which is my prediction for them.
> ...


Ergo it's time for them to quit whilst they are winning. :wink:

List of bands that only should have ever made 1 album, then quit on a high - a la Sex Pistols:

Stone Roses

Artic Monkeys

Killers

Oasis

etc


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jason Donovan


----------

